# Mini Preamp



## sevamanga (Nov 16, 2009)

Hola Chicos, espero que esten bien
bueno les cuento
mi proyecto consiste en diseñar un mini preamp este estara conectado a un amp de audifinos q tengo ya diseñado con el auspicion de mis amigo de construya su videorockola
todo esto ira alimentado con una bateria de 9V
la idea es que el preamp tenga altos medios bajos y alguna otra cosita que caiga p ahi 
he vistos mucho pero todos son pre y amp y no he sabido como hacerlo  son muy grandes porque no tienen tonos mis amigos de videorockola tienen uno solo con altos y bajos
solo faltarian los medios pero yo no se como agregarlo
que sea este http://videorockola.com/downloads/tonos.pdf

bueno eso es también queria agragarle un vumetro pero creo que me chuparia mucho la bateria :S
eso espero me puedan ayudar 
aDios


Lo Siento ya lo arregle


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

Busca en el foro "previo con triple control de tono", debes agregar un potenciómetro, 3 resistencias y 3 capacitores.


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 17, 2009)

La cosa es donde 

por mas que miro y miro

llegue a esto, a debo aclarar que mis conocimientos de electronica no pasan mas lejos que compuertas logicas y seria

supongo que muchos se caeran de espalda con lo que hice, pero preferi tratar de hacer algo antes que quedarme esperando a que me lo den hecho

este es el original  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





y el que hice yo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pido las disculpas si esta horrendamente mal
lo hice tratando de entender varios esquemas
Saludos


----------



## Christian B (Nov 18, 2009)

No savemanga, te adjunto el pre- con la rama de medios agregada ( hay que hacerla en los dos canales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2009)

sevamanga dijo:


> La cosa es donde



Buscador del Foro--> Algunas de las palabras clave, Triple, Tono, Preamplificador-->Resultado: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 18, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Buscador del Foro--> Algunas de las palabras clave, Triple, Tono, Preamplificador-->Resultado:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/




Hola fogonazo
parece que nisiquiera te diste el tiempo de mirar lo que hice, de ser asi no hubieras posteado eso.

compara los medios del que me diste tu y el que hice yo, creo que era más facil dar una respuesta como la de Cristian a que hacer eso y pensar que la gente no busca.
te pido perdon si no se de electrónica como tu, pero creo que no cuesta mucho ser amable, si vas a repetir un post es mejor que no lo hagas y menos si no es un aporte

en toda la buena onda

me despido

Gracias Cristian B , no pense que fuera tan sencillo, muchas gracias



Christian B dijo:


> No savemanga, te adjunto el pre- con la rama de medios agregada ( hay que hacerla en los dos canales.





otra duda, el amp para audifonos que tengo esta alimentado con 12V y yo lo alimentare con 9V ademas tengo que alimentar el pre que tambien esta alimentado con 12V

*estos dos cambiao hara que pierda mucha potencia???
*es suficiente con una sola bateria?
*cuanto tiempo durara la bateria de ser una sola??

eso muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

sevamanga dijo:


> parece que nisiquiera te diste el tiempo de mirar lo que hice, de ser asi no hubieras posteado eso.
> compara los medios del que me diste tu y el que hice yo, creo que era más facil dar una respuesta como la de Cristian a que hacer eso...


Me parece que el que no se dio el tiempo de leer lo que escribió Fogonazo sos vos. Lo que te pasó Cristian es exactamente lo que está en el link que te ofreció Fogonazo.


sevamanga dijo:


> y pensar que la gente no busca.


Corrijo: No lee.


sevamanga dijo:


> creo que no cuesta mucho ser amable, si vas a repetir un post es mejor que no lo hagas y menos si no es un aporte...


Lo amable es leer lo que te ofrecen para leer y recién después criticarlo u opinar sobre el material.


sevamanga dijo:


> en toda la buena onda


Lo mismo digo.

Saludos


----------



## Christian B (Nov 18, 2009)

Vas a tener que usar dos baterías de 9V ( no vas a tener problemas con esa diferencia de +-12 y +-9).
El consumo si bien no va a ser mucho, lo deberías testear con el circuito en funcionamiento.

Saludos


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahora estoy armando el PCB con todo el preamp y el amp 
mas ratito lo subo 

http://hera.inf.ucv.cl/~svalenzuela/preamp_tonos_seva01.pdf




a esto llegue 

ahora el volumen nose si estara bien puesto y la bateria serian dos


Correccion los del pre son TL072  perdon


----------



## sevamanga (Nov 23, 2009)

Chico tengo otra duda

trate de pasar esto a PCB pero nose si se pasa directamente porque si no me equivoco debo usar solo un TL072 y no dos como me tira el PCB

entonces nose que cambios tengo que hacer.
espero me puedan ayudar 
bye


----------

